# *2006 Nissan Navara Double Cab*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Navara Double Cab










(Texto & photos courtesy of Nissan Motor Co. Lmtd.)

*Bigger than ever before*

Nissan’s popular Navara line-up of practical and rugged utilities gains a new look dual cab range with the release of the D40 Navara. 

The all-new D40 Navara is bigger than ever before. It projects a modern, rugged look and feel, clearly expressing Nissan’s design DNA through its chrome, angled strut grille, short front and rear overhangs and large fender flares. 

The new D40 Navara will be sold in tandem with the existing D22 Navara as part of a dual sales campaign aimed at giving customers even greater choice in a very popular market segment. 

Like the D22, the new D40 Navara benefits from a tried and trusted four-wheel drive system to ensure grip under all conditions, one of the many key features that made the existing D22 model such a favourite with the farming and construction industries. 

While those traditional pick-up buyers are expected to appreciate Navara’s ‘go anywhere, do anything’ qualities, the newcomer’s higher levels of comfort, quality and refinement will attract customers who are likely to use it for their recreational activities as well. 

Of one thing you can be certain - if the Navara is put to work, it has the engines to match the task. With a power output of 128 kilowatts (kW) and an awesome 403 Newton-metres (Nm) of torque at 2,000 rpm the turbo diesel is in a class of its own. The 198kW 4.0-litre V6 has all the refinement and effortless performance you would expect from an engine derived from the VQ family used in the 350Z sport coupe. 

Four-wheel drive models are available with either the 4.0-litre V6 petrol or 2.5-litre turbo diesel and manual or automatic transmissions. They are offered in two specification levels RX – entry-level – or as a high-spec ST-X. 

The two-wheel drive D40 Navara is available in one high-specification ST-X and is also only available with the 4.0-litre V6 with the choice of manual or automatic transmissions. 

Like the Pathfinder, the Navara features a rugged ladder-frame chassis and a refined independent front suspension system featuring double wishbones and coil springs. It is teamed with a rigid axle and over slung leaf springs at the rear, designed to provide the best possible payload levels while providing SUV-like ride and handling and comfort. 

Inside, there is ample room for five with two comfortable and supportive front seats and a three-seater split folding rear bench in the rear. The rear seats also flip up – on a 60/40 split – to create extra storage space behind the front. 

The rear tray provides a load space measuring 2.36m2. It has a minimum width dimension between the wheel housings of 1130mm and an internal bed length of 1511mm.

The practicality of the new Navara is further enhanced by the C-Channel utili-track system - available on ST-X models. This factory-fitted system incorporates five rails (one channel on either side of the load floor, plus one on each of the three fixed sides of the pick-up bed) into which self-locking cleats can be placed, providing fixed points for securing ropes and a range of accessories designed to work with C-Channel. 

Pricing for the new Navara range starts at $37,990* for the two-wheel drive ST-X V6 petrol. The four-wheel drive range is priced from $38,990* for the RX V6 petrol, while the ST-X V6 petrol is priced from $43,990*. Turbo diesel four-wheel drive models are priced from $40,990* for the RX to $45,990* for the ST-X. The optional five-speed automatic transmission adds $2000 on all models. 

Navara RX models come standard with an in-dash single CD, central locking, air conditioning, split fold rear bench, electronically controlled dial-up four-wheel drive system, three-point seatbelts for all occupants and optional dual airbags and anti- lock brakes. 

The ST-X model adds an in-dash six-stack CD change, power windows and mirrors, remote central locking, Utili-Track system, 16” alloy wheels, side steps, leather bound steering wheel with cruise control, dual front airbags, anti-lock brakes and seatbelt pretensioners. 

Nissan’s general manager sales & network development, Stephen Collins, espouses the benefits of the D40 Navara and its ability to add an additional tier to the Navara range. 

“By offering the larger, sportier and more sophisticated D40 Navara alongside the D22, we give customers a greater choice in this very competitive market,” Mr Collins said. 

“The new Navara offers impressive interior space for all occupants and SUV like handling, while still providing copious load carrying ability in the back. 










“Not surprisingly, we are looking for conquest sales with the D40 as it offers such a convincing performance package on and off the road.” 

*Recommended retails price excludes dealer delivery and on-road costs. 

*In Detail

Ladder-Frame Chassis *

Like Pathfinder, Navara features a rugged ladder-frame chassis onto which the body is securely fixed. The frame has been designed with safety uppermost and features cross members at critical points, ensuring maximum strength and stability when heavily loaded. The inherent safety of the ladder frame concept with in-built crushable zones and the similar crumple zones of the separate body give occupants dual zone protection. 

Navara also follows Pathfinder’s lead when it comes to its independent front suspension, which features double wishbones and coil springs. But the two vehicles differ at the rear, Navara favouring a sturdy rigid axle and over slung leaf springs. It’s a system perfect for a working vehicle such as a pick-up, designed to provide the best possible payload levels without adversely affecting handling or comfort. 

*Proven Four-Wheel Drive Ability*

The Nissan Navara is also an extremely capable off-roader and uses Nissan’s proven and tough part-time four-wheel drive system. The system is driver selectable via a rotary switch on the centre console and confirmed by a dashboard mode indicator – replacing the auxiliary lever to the left of the gearshift in D22 Navara. In 2WD, drive is delivered to the rear wheels, but once four-wheel drive (4H) is electrically engaged, torque is split on a 50/50 basis between the front and rear axles to cope with slippery conditions. 

Navara, unlike some ‘soft roader’ 4x4s, features a low ratio transfer box and for serious off-road forays it’s time to select 4L; Navara’s low ratio (2.625) is one of the best in class, allowing the driver to deploy maximum engine output while travelling at a very low speed, which greatly increases wheel traction and the likelihood of getting through extreme conditions. Navara thus provides outstanding levels of traction over slippery surfaces, especially on tricky hill descents and ascents where the driver can retain full control of the vehicle. A limited slip differential completes the package. 

Steering is a power-assisted rack and pinion system while the braking system has ventilated discs at the front and efficient drums behind. ABS with EBD and Brake Assist is a standard feature. 

*Effortless Performance*

The 4.0-litre DOHC V6 petrol engine generates 198kW @ 5600rpm rpm and 385Nm @ 4000rpm and is mated to a smooth shifting five-speed automatic transmission with manual sequential shift function. 

The engine is a member of the VQ family which includes the 3.5-litre V6 found in the 350Z sports coupe, Murano and Maxima sedan where the refinement, responsiveness and wide spread of instant, usable torque have proven very popular. This year, the VQ V6 engine received its 11th consecutive Ward’s 10 Best Engines awards. No other engine has as many wins, and no other engine has won a 10 Best Engines award every year since the competition’s inception in 1995. 

*Huge Reserves of Torque*

All models in the new Navara range are available with the same potent 2.5-litre four-cylinder turbo diesel engine from Nissan’s respected YD series that’s also used in Pathfinder. Navara’s versatility and its wide ranging roles demand supreme flexibility and this engine offers it in abundance: peak power of 128kW and maximum torque of 403 Nm at just 2000 rpm ensure it can cope with the toughest of challenges. 

The high levels of torque from the turbo diesel mean Navara is a superb towing vehicle, capable of pulling up to 3000kg. 

The 16-valve, double overhead cam YD diesel now features second-generation common rail technology for lower emissions and excellent economy, a variable nozzle turbocharger which delivers lower emissions as well as more power, and a new balancer system for greater refinement. 

The common rail system uses a new, electronically-controlled high pressure fuel injection pump operating at 180 MPa for greater efficiency. This helps provide more power, low emissions and lower levels of noise, vibration and harshness (NVH). Emissions are further improved by the adoption of an oxidation catalyst. 

A new turbocharger with a variable nozzle turbine (VNT) sharpens the engine’s responses and also helps lower emissions, while the addition of an intercooler, mounted ahead of the radiator, increases power. The compression ratio is now 16.5 to 1. 

The adoption of twin counter rotating balancer shafts within the engine to reduce vibrations and the use of a single, rather than double, chain camshaft drive help ensure high levels of refinement.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Six-Speed Manual and Five-Speed Auto*

Two transmissions are available on Navara: a six-speed manual that’s also found in the Pathfinder or a five-speed automatic. 

The slick six-speed manual transmission offered as standard equipment provides the perfect balance between economy and performance. Five close-ratio lower gears (fifth is direct) are topped by a ‘long’ overdrive sixth gear for higher speed cruising. The resulting lower engine speeds translate into better economy and less noise. 

The new transmission has a light, easy shift action and incorporates double and triple cone synchronisers on the four lower ratios (double on first, third and fourth, triple on second) to achieve this. Single cone, iron sintered baulk rings have been adopted on fifth, sixth and reverse. 

Gear shifts follow a conventional ‘double H’ pattern with reverse situated next to sixth and accessed after first pushing down on the lever to avoid accidental selection. 

All models are also available with a smooth five-speed automatic transmission. Compatible with the high levels of torque developed by the YD25 diesel and VQ40 petrol engines, the electronically controlled transmission has been given wider ratios and has been tuned to provide excellent performance and fuel economy, together with exemplary shift action.

*Interior Space*

The Navara Dual Cab features a three-seater rear bench in an enlarged cabin, providing ample room for five. The larger interior dimensions compared to the D22 Navara mean even more space for rear passengers with head, shoulder and knee room improved by 90mm, 98mm and 177mm respectively. 

Cabin storage space has been thoughtfully conceived. The cabin has two glove boxes ahead of the front passenger offering a total of 6.4-litres of space, a 6.0-litre storage box within the centre console and a small storage area on top of the dashboard. Coin, cup and card holders can also be found in the centre console, while there’s a sunglass holder on ST-X models, in a practical overhead console in the roof.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, someone put the steering wheel on the passenger side! My wife would love to have that option! :cheers:


----------

